# Radio shack files for chapter 11



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I personally saw this coming after they pulled out of Canada several years ago.
Radio Shack has filed for chapter 11
Story here
When I was younger they were the place to go to get the odd parts and gadgets for audio.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> So I personally saw this coming after they pulled out of Canada several years ago.
> Radio Shack has filed for chapter 11
> Story here
> When I was younger they were the place to go to get the odd parts and gadgets for audio.


The last few times i have been to Radio Shack... I wondered how they were staying in business. I was just in there yesterday and i was the only customer, and other times there was maybe one other customer. Not the sign of a profitable business unless they are making their money on the internet or the business is just a front for illegal activity (which I doubt is the case, but with some other businesses is the case).


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

They will be missed. But the handwriting was on the wall.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They have been missed for a while, IME. It has been some time since I could find parts there that I needed.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I hated to see this but it has been on the downward spiral for a while now. They really didn't sell anything that wasn't sold somewhere else towards the end.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I drove by one of our local RS stores yesterday, and they are already having the up to 70% off store closing sales.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My "local" store, 1 mile away, which I visit about once per year for some emergency cable or part, will remain open.

The son of a family friend was a RS district manager in eastern Iowa. They let him go and closed all (3 or 4) his stores.


----------



## mrm14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Haven't been able to get transistors, resistors, capacitors, blank circuit boards, etc... at Radio Shack for years here now. Several other local independent electronic parts stores have closed here over the last 15 years here too. Only game left here in town here is a place called Metro Electronics and they have to order in much of the parts and pieces I need.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I used to go to Radio Shack back in the day to get all kind of electrical parts but now with amazon, I never go there. Last summer, I was helping a buddy of mine and he needed something quick so we drop by Radio Shack near his place and we were the only customers. Also, nobody asked us anything. We walked around for 10 min and then walked out. Nobody said anything.. So, I am not surprised.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Between Amazon, Mouser, Digikey, and eBay, why leave the house? RS has only served me for emergencies for a long time, and only for the commonest of parts or cables - at silly high prices.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I remember going there with my father as a kid when they had only Shack brand and Realistic if I remember correctly.My parents worked at Tandy Wire & Cable were they made the wires for them.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Now I wish I had some of my old Realistic stuff. I had a pair of bomb-proof small speakers that I used as surrounds until I upgraded and gave them to a local science museum.


// Tapatalk on iPad Mini - Misspelling courtesy of Logitech folio kybd //


----------

